# HI!!



## mrswooolf (Aug 10, 2010)

hi im new here!! so glad i found this site!!

my partner has recently been told he has 0-1% morph with his sperm so looks like ivf/icis is our way to our bundle of joy!!! got our first app in oct with fertility specialist... 

ive heard the waiting time for ivf is 18 months in aberdeen GUTTED!! after waiting so long already this is some kick in the teeth!!!

can i ask whats the deal with if you go to a private clinic they take 1 shot off your nhs rounds?? is this true?? we cant afford to go private we could probs scrap together enough for one round but wouldnt dare do this if it takes away our free shots..

can anyone give me any information of where to start if i DID decide to go private?? prices clinis etc

thanks

xxx


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi MrsWoolf - as Roxy has already said, welcome to the board! we're a lovely bunch - all of us with a difference story to tell!

i was lucky enough not to need ICSI or IVF, so can't help with your query but i '_don't think_' that you lose one of your free shots if you decide to go private first! again, i'm not sure but what would happen is, if you are lucky enough to get a BFP on your first private shot, then you wouldn't qualify for free TX in future, as you do not get free TX if you already have a child...as I said though, I am not 100% sure but no doubt someone will be along soon with a more definite answer!!!

in the meantime though, come across to the Daily Chit Chat thread...its always good to 'see' a new face! have a look at the Aberdeenshire Meet thread too - next one is on 5th September...would be good if you could make it along!

MrsC xx


----------



## tkbearlowey (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi there and Welcome,

You WILL lose NHS shot if you go private.
My pal is with Aberdeen, as I am ( i havent funded any myself as i am on my NHS go's at the mo ) and she went private and then had a FET, which meant she lost 2 NHS go's.
It does state on the green information form you get with your pack. have you had it yet, am i am 99 % sure its on the website.

18 months is a long time however im sure it will be worth the wait, if you can. Its torture the wait, i didnt wait that long and you may not either as they always give you the worst case senario. i got called earlier than they said and i was so happy. i am starting the drugs etc  21st August.

This site is fab, it really keeps me sane. and all staff at ARI are FANTASTIC too,

love Trace
xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi. Just replied to you on the daily chit chat thread.  Yes, you will lose an NHS go if you go private.  Annoying but true! 
x


----------

